# Sulcata LOVES red clover



## VaderWS6 (Jul 17, 2009)

My Sulcata eats a lot of white clover, but I just recently started growing massive amounts of red clover indoors. He absolutely goes nuts over the stuff!! Practically inhaling it. Anyone else feed their Sulcata a lot of red clover?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 17, 2009)

Bob has a lot of crimson and white clovers growing in his pen, BUT...I think too much clover is bad for young developing tortoises. The problem with my reply is that I don't feel very good, am recovering from a medical procedure that I had a bad reaction to and I can't remember why too much clover is bad. However, I know that someone who knows more than I is typing away right now with the answer to your question. I do know it's bad to let them lock on one thing and not eat a variety. I think that something changes when clover dries and that's what you shouldn't feed, dry clover...Lets see what the experts say...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 18, 2009)

Someone will need to confirm this but I seem to remember clover is high in oxalic acid, so fine as part of a varied diet but not as a staple. I would feed a little daily as a treat, more like a salad topper, but have many other things you feed as well. My tort loves clover as well!

Maggie: hope you recover soon.


----------



## VaderWS6 (Jul 19, 2009)

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-7580.html

I guess its fine to feed to our torts, no oxalic acid. I only feed my Sulcata hatchling white clover, red clover, dino clover, dandelion leaves, African elephant bush, and occasionally wild strawberry leaves. The main plant its diet is dino and white clover though.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 19, 2009)

Great post you linked to. Where did you find in it that it has "no oxalic acid"? I know it is not the plant Oxalis but I couldn't find that statement. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Flametorch (Jul 27, 2009)

I've heard white clover is poisonous when dry(?) I'm not exactly sure but maybe if taken in large quantities or bulks could regular non dried white clovers be poisonous? Anyway, I would'nt keep clovers as main diet, but that's just me


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 27, 2009)

It's always best to feed a variety so they don't lock on to one thing. If fed a variety of stuff then they get all the nutrition they should be getting...Variety is the key!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 27, 2009)

VaderWS6, I would choose a variety more diverse than what you are feeding. And yes dry white clover can be toxic. Also dandelions are concidered to have a mod amount of oxalic acid. So careful with how many of those you feed.


----------

